# Brewing software



## Goodbeer (16/7/15)

Hi all

Was not really sure which section to post this.

Just after a good beer brewing programme?

I've used Ian's spreadsheet a bit, but am after something with a bit more detail...plus I'd like to be able to link the laptop up with my phone.

I know beer smith does this, just wondering if anyone had any other recommendations. 

Cheers


----------



## SBOB (16/7/15)

I still find the biab forums 'Biabacus' a great spreadsheet tool and as I BIAB its the one I use (despite having beersmith on both mac and android)


----------



## verysupple (16/7/15)

It might depend a bit on what your brewing method is. As you've mentioned Beersmith I'll assume you brew AG.

In terms of commercial software, I've briefly tried Beersmith 2 and Brewmate. Brewmate was pretty disappointing while Beersmith looked pretty decent. In the end I went with modifying Ian's spreadsheet to suit my setup (I'm up to version 8.0.0 now ). I chose this as it was a great exercise in understanding the mathematics/equations/science behind how things work. 

I think Brewtoad has a mobile app but that's more of a recipe database than a brewing software. So I think if you want an 'off the shelf' software that you can use one your phone, Beersmith is probably the way to go. Unless someone knows of something I've never heard of. 

Happy brewing.


----------



## Rocker1986 (16/7/15)

I've had Beersmith ever since I started brewing AG really. It does take a bit to work it all out but I think it's a great program regardless of whether you are 3V or BIAB. It does have provision for extract brewing as well but it is definitely aimed more at AG brewing.


----------



## Goodbeer (16/7/15)

Ah I see...

I am well and truly an extract brewer. I haven't even started looking into all grain, though that is the eventual goal...

So am I getting ahead of myself? Is there any point in software for extract brewing???


----------



## Rocker1986 (16/7/15)

I think there is. Maybe not something as detailed as Beersmith, but software certainly helps in getting an idea of what the beer will turn out like. I still have Ian's spreadsheet actually. It was my software when I was brewing extract beers. I'm not sure what other types are out there that are better suited for extracts though. I brewed about 3 extract batches then went to all grain. :lol:


----------



## Danscraftbeer (16/7/15)

Goodbeer said:


> Ah I see...
> 
> I am well and truly an extract brewer. I haven't even started looking into all grain, though that is the eventual goal...
> 
> So am I getting ahead of myself? Is there any point in software for extract brewing???


yes! Taking notes is the key and the software has thought of almost everything. Its so cool to design and work out the end result even on a simple level. The more real thing is the old way and learn to do it all on paper.
Software like mentioned psst bs. Gives you a great big stepping stone for your progress of knowledge. But that is not on a phone level in my experience. A phone? Is too small.


----------



## Goodbeer (17/7/15)

I see, this is where I wanted to post. This forum has everything!

Thanks guys


----------



## dblunn (17/7/15)

The phone app is good for brew day when you need to keep an eye on the timers for mash steps/hop additions etc and you busy doing something else but as mentioned the phone is too small for recipe development/fiddling.


----------



## Rocker1986 (17/7/15)

I ended up deleting my brewing app off my phone because I never use it. I construct recipes in Beersmith, and either print out the recipe or remember the amounts and times (especially when I brew the same thing a few times like recently), but I do write down the important stuff on scraps of paper just in case (should really get a notebook). I do use my phone as a countdown timer for the mash and boil though.


----------



## adamh (17/7/15)

i make my recipes with Beersmith on the PC at home, then have it on my work PC also (which is OK according to the licence agreement) so I can make grain orders during the day. Then I have it on my tablet which I use during brew day.

Helps me heaps.


----------



## Cervantes (17/7/15)

Another vote for Beersmith. I have it on my laptop which I can take with me into the garage on brewday.

Great for keeping an inventory of your brewing consumables as well.


----------



## Spiesy (17/7/15)

I use and (for the most part) like BeerAlchemy.

I believe it is Mac only (and this alone makes me feel super-superior). It has a pleasing interface and syncs up nicely between my Macbook and iPhone - which is handy, as I can formulate recipes on the laptop and then take my phone out when brewing. Does the job nicely, although its not perfect.


----------



## barls (17/7/15)

Spiesy said:


> I use and (for the most part) like BeerAlchemy.
> 
> I believe it is Mac only (and this alone makes me feel super-superior). It has a pleasing interface and syncs up nicely between my Macbook and iPhone - which is handy, as I can formulate recipes on the laptop and then take my phone out when brewing. Does the job nicely, although its not perfect.


i like the fact that i can sync across my laptop, iPad and iphone
the newer version is much better than the first one. 
i can edit or build on the fly on my phone quite easily


----------



## Truman42 (17/7/15)

I use beersmith and the free cloud service so have it on my PC my iPad and my iPhone.

Sitting watching TV, whilst I create a recipe on the iPad. Then save it to the cloud.
When I'm at the lhbs check the recipe on my phone so I know what to order.
Or at a brew club meet or a mates house when someone asks what's in a beer of mine they've just tasted I bring it up on my phone.

On brew day I print out the recipe from my PC. And use the timers on my PC, iPad or iPhone depending on what time of year it is and if the heaters on in the house so I want to keep the door shut to the garage etc.

You can save 15 recipes to the free cloud service so I just save the older ones on my PC to make way for more when I need room.

Being able to see the recipe on my phone when I'm out is worth the cost alone IMHO.


----------



## MarkV (19/7/15)

Hi, I'm probably in the wrong place for this question but I am just starting out and am still in the set up stage of my equipment. I'm hoping someone can help me out with how to set up an equipment profile for BIAB in beersmith2? I have a 78 litre kettle so intend on doing double batches and ferment in a 60 litre fermenter. No I'm not an alcoholic I'm just doing this with 2 other guys. intend on kegging the result. I've tried doing it myself but the software to set it up asks me questions I can't answer like "cooling shrinkage" "post boil lose" " true lose" etc I know BS is recommended by most but how does a newbie get it right? Any help would be very much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Rocker1986 (20/7/15)

I left all those things alone, or on the default values, when I created my 40L urn BIAB profile on BS2. I just put in my basics, obviously 40L urn, and then my preferred batch size, predicted efficiency, pre-boil volume, boil time etc. Those other advanced options can be put into it, but you would have to do a few batches and take measurements first to be able to accurately input them. I did a few batches before I was able to accurately work out even those basics.

I still haven't done anything with the advanced options but I know my system now so it's sort of irrelevant to me anyway.


----------



## srm (21/7/15)

MV

Have you seen the Tutorials on how to set up BeerSmith at http://beersmith.com/video/ ?


----------



## MarkV (21/7/15)

Thanks BG & KM . I will take another shot at it. When you say 40 lt urn you talking about your kettle or boiler right?And not your final fermentable amount? also KM Ihave watched the tutorial video it's just that he doesn't mention BIAB profiles


----------



## Rocker1986 (22/7/15)

Yeah the 40L urn is my, well, everything as I do BIAB, but yes mash tun, and kettle/boiler. My usual volume into the fermenter is about 25 litres. It took a little bit of working out over a few batches but once I did I was able to input these values into my BIAB profile. 72.5% total efficiency (avg), 75 minute boil, 32L pre-boil vol, 27L post boil etc. This has been enough information for me to be able to easily brew batches as intended and completely fill my cubes, hence I haven't worried about all the more technical shit on there.


----------



## dicko (22/7/15)

Welcome to the forum MV,

In Beersmith the only real difference between BIAB and 3V is the grain absorption figure.
From memory it is higher for 3V than for BIAB.
Once you check that figure in advanced settings you can enter all your other figures...boil off etc from actuals derived from your first few brew days.
This will give you a reasonably accurate profile for your future brewing.


----------

